# Calendrier



## palou2314 (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour

je souhaite savoir comment faire pour qu'il y ai une synchronisation entre mes calendriers Iphone 4 , Iphone 3GS et Ipad...

pour le moment je n'arrive a avoir qu'une synchro entre le 3GS et l'ipad.....

Impossible avec le Iphone 4....dans les 2 cas c'est des comptes Gmail....

Bref toute aides sera la bienvenu

Merci d'avance


----------



## palou2314 (6 Août 2011)

Personne pour m'aider ????


----------



## Larme (6 Août 2011)

Comment effectue la synchronisation ?


----------



## drs (6 Août 2011)

sur ton iphone4, il faut aller sur la page http://m.google.com, puis changer le langage en anglais.
De là, tu verras apparaitre une icone sync, qui te permettra de choisir le calendrier à synchroniser sur ton ibidule


----------



## Inho311 (7 Août 2011)

une utilisation d'iCal ne résoudrait pas le probleme ?


----------

